

Ask HN: What is the state of distributed P2P instant messaging? - loxs

I am talking about "no-central-server(s)" networks. There are things like Pastry http://www.freepastry.org/ but this doesn't look at all usable yet.
So I am interested what is the "practical situation" at the moment. Any kind of information is welcome.
======
venportman
From the Crytter Github repo:

"distributed peer to peer social networking feeds

This module uses append-only which uses scuttlebutt so you can make posts to
your feed offline or while only connected to some subset of your followers and
when you come back your feeds will be integrated in an eventually consistent
ordering across all nodes."

<https://github.com/substack/crytter>

